

C language inventor spurns Google's language exam - brunomiranda
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/04/21/ken_thompson_take_our_test/

======
DanBC
Original article: (<http://gawker.com/5520339/mac-genius-slams-his-google-
job>)

Which quotes a little chunk from the book Coders at Work
([http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coders-Work-Reflections-Craft-
Progra...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coders-Work-Reflections-Craft-
Programming/dp/1430219483/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320069916&sr=8-1))

 _(Anyway I can trim that amazon URL into something nicer without using url-
shorteners?)_

